# Pre-departure Covid test (D to GB after Xmas) - ?



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

Where are such tests routinely carried out in Germany? Perhaps at any pharmacy? I guess we'd need to take one around Monday 27th. Hope the pharmacies will be open I will seek local information from friends but can someone pse tell me what the general routine is?
Thanks in advance.
P


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Pianoman said:


> Where are such tests routinely carried out in Germany? Perhaps at any pharmacy?


No, pharmacies in Germany do not generally offer testing. 

There are private testing facilities across the country offering quick tests as well as PCR tests. Some places require appointments and some places will issue results in English.


----------



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

OK. Thank you for your help.
P


----------

